# Advice on First Cycle



## mnbikini (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi guys, looking for a little input on running my first true cycle. I'm 12 days out from a show today but looking forward to my "off season/ prep" I will have 20 weeks between this show and my next... Ive dipped into EC and Clen, Got a BA, and with this short of a bulk/cut period I'm ready to bump up to the next step. Looking for advice on Primo vs. Var for a first time.. I usually like an 8-10 week cut so likely my cycle will run into my cutting period. Any experience with that? How poor of a performance is oral vs. pinning? (I get nervous about hiding the lumps with competing!) I hold water in my legs and so far xpel and sodium manipulations have worked fine to cut that... 

Thank you!
5'4
132lb 
7.6% bf (this is with a clean cut, got screwed by a domestic clen dealer here so ive been au natural)
32DDD


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 6, 2015)

How deep do you want it?











Lol sorry I couldn't help myself


----------



## mnbikini (Apr 6, 2015)

hahahaa touche! Maybe  could have chosen a better subject.....


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 6, 2015)

First cycle run var. And pinning isn't that big of a deal. You shouldn't have lumps unless your gear is dirty, or you're doing it wrong. Jenner should chime in on this. She's the resident female pin pro. Good luck on your comp. I'm guessing bikini class? Looks like you'll do just fine


----------



## Paolos (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice stats sounds like your ready for the show now! My better half uses Var and winny with great results. As everybody knows the Var
is very mild only side besides getting very lean & hard is increased libido (oh poor me). Winny works really well for her but for some reason
she holds a bit of water with it. Of course the sides from Winny are more pronounced. No experience with primo for her.

Jenn can help for sure


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 6, 2015)

Sounds like a thread title my wife would make. Bitch


----------



## stonetag (Apr 6, 2015)

mnbikini said:


> hahahaa touche! Maybe  could have chosen a better subject.....


Gotta say you did open yourself up for that one..lol. Var is a great cycle for women, and I can say this with experience. My girlfriend did an 8wk run starting at 10mg/day, and changed up to 20mg/day about half way through. Her strength gain was very impressive, and the overall definition of her body was very noticeable. JMO


----------



## mnbikini (Apr 6, 2015)

Can I expect to keep my gains if I back up var with clen? At what point in my 20 weeks should I start the var... ideally....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 6, 2015)

This reads like the "Casual Encounters" section of Craigslist...


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 6, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This reads like the "Casual Encounters" section of Craigslist...



hahaha!  Thats fukn funny.


----------



## mnbikini (Apr 6, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This reads like the "Casual Encounters" section of Craigslist...



I have learned my lesson!!!! wont let me edit post! hahaha


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 6, 2015)

mnbikini said:


> I have learned my lesson!!!! wont let me edit post! hahaha



You're fine... Its nice to see a sense of humor......


----------



## stonetag (Apr 6, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This reads like the "Casual Encounters" section of Craigslist...


That is kind of where I'm going with it!, along with some sound advice of course.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 6, 2015)

mnbikini said:


> Can I expect to keep my gains if I back up var with clen? At what point in my 20 weeks should I start the var... ideally....


Not enough time has went by for her to notice any decrease in gains, and sorry as far as how close to a comp. you should take it, I'm in the dark on that. Jenner may know a hell of lot more if she would just read some posts once in a while........haha Love ya jenn!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 6, 2015)

Leaving disappointed.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 6, 2015)

Jenn will be back on Thursday, but when it comes to women BB'ing I would talk to Trauma


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 6, 2015)

Knew i shouldve open thread 1st before getting the meat beating station setup......


----------



## stonetag (Apr 6, 2015)

Rumpy said:


> Jenn will be back on Thursday, but when it comes to women BB'ing I would talk to Trauma



I actually meant to mention trauma also, I know she is a busy woman, not saying that jenn isn't! Fuk I'm digging a hole again....


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm in Hawaii fuuukers lol and about to go to my brothers wedding reception so will have to chime in in a bit 

Welcome


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 7, 2015)

Please make sure you find someone you trust!  Who actaully has real var and or primo.  I would hate to see you find out you've been pinning test prop thinking it's primo, or taking something other then anavar just because your are a woman. 

If any of my lady friends wanted to jump on something I would damn sure make sure what they are taking is actaully what they want to take.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 7, 2015)

Pm rumpy for the juice 
tell him pinky sent you


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah make sure what you're getting is legit var. A lot of var is actually dbol and winny and that's the last thing you want especially going into a comp. Legit var you shouldn't retain any water at all. Prepping I would actually start at 20 weeks at 20mg a day split up into 2 10mg doses. If you don't like the sides or if you wind up retaining water, which like I said you shouldn't since var doesn't aromatize, then you can drop the dose or bail and not worry about coming in bloated and soft. The only reason you should hold water on var is if it's fake var. I know most people will say start out at 10mg but it's a whole different story when you're prepping. You need as much time out as possible to adjust in case something goes wrong. If you run 8 weeks at the start of your prep and everything goes good, no water retention, nothing, then come off 4-6 weeks, and jump back on for the remaining 6-8 weeks all the way to the day of the show. You'll come in looking hard. I know, it's bikini right? People think you should be lean but soft. Til they go to an actual NPC or IFBB show and see the women that place. And you'll be fine running var and clen together. Hope this helps. And if trauma comes in and tells me I'm an idiot I will respect that lol


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 7, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah make sure what you're getting is legit var. A lot of var is actually dbol and winny and that's the last thing you want especially going into a comp. Legit var you shouldn't retain any water at all. Prepping I would actually start at 20 weeks at 20mg a day split up into 2 10mg doses. If you don't like the sides or if you wind up retaining water, which like I said you shouldn't since var doesn't aromatize, then you can drop the dose or bail and not worry about coming in bloated and soft. The only reason you should hold water on var is if it's fake var. I know most people will say start out at 10mg but it's a whole different story when you're prepping. You need as much time out as possible to adjust in case something goes wrong. If you run 8 weeks at the start of your prep and everything goes good, no water retention, nothing, then come off 4-6 weeks, and jump back on for the remaining 6-8 weeks all the way to the day of the show. You'll come in looking hard. I know, it's bikini right? People think you should be lean but soft. Til they go to an actual NPC or IFBB show and see the women that place. And you'll be fine running var and clen together. Hope this helps. And if trauma comes in and tells me I'm an idiot I will respect that lol



well, I won't call you an idiot but it doesn't have to be "fake" var to hold water.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 7, 2015)

mnbikini said:


> Hi guys, looking for a little input on running my first true cycle. I'm 12 days out from a show today but looking forward to my "off season/ prep" I will have 20 weeks between this show and my next... Ive dipped into EC and Clen, Got a BA, and with this short of a bulk/cut period I'm ready to bump up to the next step. Looking for advice on Primo vs. Var for a first time.. I usually like an 8-10 week cut so likely my cycle will run into my cutting period. Any experience with that? How poor of a performance is oral vs. pinning? (I get nervous about hiding the lumps with competing!) I hold water in my legs and so far xpel and sodium manipulations have worked fine to cut that...
> 
> Thank you!
> 5'4
> ...



I will be sending you a PM


----------



## mnbikini (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks like they changed the post name


----------



## mnbikini (Apr 7, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I will be sending you a PM



I have to get to 10 posts then i'll PM you to let you know im good :beaten:


----------



## mnbikini (Apr 7, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah make sure what you're getting is legit var. A lot of var is actually dbol and winny and that's the last thing you want especially going into a comp. Legit var you shouldn't retain any water at all. Prepping I would actually start at 20 weeks at 20mg a day split up into 2 10mg doses. If you don't like the sides or if you wind up retaining water, which like I said you shouldn't since var doesn't aromatize, then you can drop the dose or bail and not worry about coming in bloated and soft. The only reason you should hold water on var is if it's fake var. I know most people will say start out at 10mg but it's a whole different story when you're prepping. You need as much time out as possible to adjust in case something goes wrong. If you run 8 weeks at the start of your prep and everything goes good, no water retention, nothing, then come off 4-6 weeks, and jump back on for the remaining 6-8 weeks all the way to the day of the show. You'll come in looking hard. I know, it's bikini right? People think you should be lean but soft. Til they go to an actual NPC or IFBB show and see the women that place. And you'll be fine running var and clen together. Hope this helps. And if trauma comes in and tells me I'm an idiot I will respect that lol



Thanks colt, Like I sad I had a domestic go bad so yes- reliability and authenticity of the gear will be deeply looked into. I had a fellow competitor end up on what we think must have been dbol and it wasnt awful but she had to skip the show... Hard to do research on good labs with this low of carbs :32 (4):


----------



## mnbikini (Apr 7, 2015)

Ezskanken said:


> Please make sure you find someone you trust!  Who actaully has real var and or primo.  I would hate to see you find out you've been pinning test prop thinking it's primo, or taking something other then anavar just because your are a woman.
> 
> If any of my lady friends wanted to jump on something I would damn sure make sure what they are taking is actaully what they want to take.




Amen! Luckily for me I do have low T so a little test would prob help me lose my outter thigh fat :32 (14):


----------



## mnbikini (Apr 7, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Sounds like a thread title my wife would make. Bitch



I think your wife and I would be good friends..


----------



## mnbikini (Apr 7, 2015)

10th post. Sorry for being obnoxious. Now I can PM Jenner


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 7, 2015)

mnbikini said:


> 10th post. Sorry for being obnoxious. Now I can PM Jenner



Please do  but I'll be sending you one shortly


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 7, 2015)

mnbikini said:


> Looks like they changed the post name



who the hell authorized this,
I need to speak with management.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> who the hell authorized this,
> I need to speak with management.....


Good afternoon sir I am the manager. How may I assist you?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 7, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> who the hell authorized this,
> I need to speak with management.....



shut it......................


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 7, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good afternoon sir I am the manager. How may I assist you?



this thread was all about squatN deep in vag-es, smh what happened over the years......damn you female empowerment groups
clits b4 dicks thats what....
there also seems to be a piece of cheese obstructing my view........and you know what i mean
wheres doc......i'm switchN sides......abolish the cheese, ABOLISH!!!....THE CHEESE!!!!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 7, 2015)

I just want to read what Jenner's and Bikini's PM's say. I wonder if they've exchanged any pictures or had a pillow fight yet tee hee hee


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> this thread was all about squatN deep in vag-es, smh what happened over the years......damn you female empowerment groups
> clits b4 dicks thats what....
> there also seems to be a piece of cheese obstructing my view........and you know what i mean
> wheres doc......i'm switchN sides......abolish the cheese, ABOLISH!!!....THE CHEESE!!!!!


I am sorry to hear of your dissatisfaction with this thread.

Go **** yourself.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 7, 2015)

Welcome to ugbb and I know nothing about women and aas.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 7, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> I just want to read what Jenner's and Bikini's PM's say. I wonder if they've exchanged any pictures or had a pillow fight yet tee hee hee



Yes, yes they have.  Jenn won.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 8, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Welcome to ugbb and I know nothing about women *OR* aas.




Fixed that for you.


----------



## mnbikini (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh Jenner and I have traded many pics... organized a rendezvous for this coming weekend... gonna... stretch....


haha jesus you guys.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 8, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> Fixed that for you.



Oh hey colt thanks for the help buddy. Lol. Dick.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 8, 2015)

mnbikini said:


> Oh Jenner and I have traded many pics... organized a rendezvous for this coming weekend... gonna... stretch....
> 
> 
> haha jesus you guys.


run while you can girl.  Lol.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2015)

7% bf?! Geeze I'd split you in half. Welcome to Ugbb. Good friend of mine just won a show a few weeks back. I'll see if I can get her on here.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 8, 2015)

Seeker said:


> 7% bf?! Geeze I'd split you in half. Welcome to Ugbb. Good friend of mine just won a show a few weeks back. I'll see if I can get her on here.



Just put some damn pants on already. I'm sick of looking at your bulge


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Just put some damn pants on already. I'm sick of looking at your bulge



Haha stop looking at my package


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 8, 2015)

mnbikini said:


> Oh Jenner and I have traded many pics... organized a rendezvous for this coming weekend... gonna... stretch....
> 
> 
> haha jesus you guys.



Everything I've hoped for and imagined.

You can't expect anything less from us. A bunch of guys running a bunch of steriods tends to make dirty, perverted minds, even worse.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 8, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> Everything I've hoped for and imagined.
> 
> You can't expect anything less from us. A bunch of guys running a bunch of steriods tends to make dirty, perverted minds, even worse.



Yea well, it's the same for us...you have no idea


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 8, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> Everything I've hoped for and imagined.
> 
> You can't expect anything less from us. A bunch of guys running a bunch of steriods tends to make dirty, perverted minds, even worse.


Not me I'm in pct so. Lol


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 9, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Not me I'm in pct so. Lol



In that case, I take back my rude and insensitive change to your post. It was mean and I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings. You're a great wife and you put up with a lot of my bullshit and I'm sorry babe. It was meant as a joke but I can totally see how it would hurt your feelings. Sometimes I don't think before I talk honey. I'm just so comfortable with you because you're my best friend that sometimes I forget that men and women are different and things that might not bother me might bother you. Please forgive me.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 9, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> In that case, I take back my rude and insensitive change to your post. It was mean and I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings. You're a great wife and you put up with a lot of my bullshit and I'm sorry babe. It was meant as a joke but I can totally see how it would hurt your feelings. Sometimes I don't think before I talk honey. I'm just so comfortable with you because you're my best friend that sometimes I forget that men and women are different and things that might not bother me might bother you. Please forgive me.


lmfao that was Probablly one of the funniest things I've read on here.  Colt you got my vote for gangster on the year here at ugbb.  Lol.  My man.


----------

